# Mini Cooper S or just Cooper? 2009



## DiegoR (Jul 1, 2015)

I´m about to buy either a Mini Cooper S2009 (mech. transmission) or just a Mini Cooper 2009 (automatic tiptronic). Could you help me with the Pros and cons of each?
Also, how much investment do these cars need and what regular problems do they present?

Thanks!


----------

